# Happy 14th Birthday, Baloo



## Le Master (Oct 25, 2017)

My brother Baloo just turned 14 yesterday. 
My parents brought him home during spring break 2004 to our home in Georgia, and he's been so fun to grow up with. It was pretty sad when I left him a few years ago to move out to California for Grad school and now work. But my parents make the drive from GA to CA a couple times a few times a year, so I still get to see him. 

He's actually staying with me and my Goldens until my parents drive back out in March. We figured the warm SoCal weather would be better for him than this abnormally frigid Georgia winter. 

He was born 1/31/2004 with Karowood Goldens. 
Sired by Karowood's All Roads Lead to Me ("Caesar")








Dam: Goldenbear's Wings of Love ("Annie") 









We don't have many puppy pictures of him since picture taking wasn't as huge in 2004. But here are a couple.

*He was obsessed with sticks at first. He had a stick in his mouth all the time, from the moment he got out of the breeder's car when we got him*









*With Buffy, our first Golden. Buffy was born in 1997 and died in my arms at home in 2012. He was my best friend and I still think about him every day. They were the best companions.*










*Eating some birthday ice cream*









*On a play day at the park last weekend with my Goldens Butterscotch and Barley*









*The whole Golden gang together this Christmas. My Barley (bottom center) and Butterscotch (top center) with Baloo (bottom left) and his brothers. This is actually the same back deck you see in the pic above with Buffy and Baloo.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 14th Birthday Baloo, he's beautiful. 

Great pictures, love the family photo.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Happy Birthday Baloo. 14 and still going strong, that is great! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday precious Baloo, I hope you have a day filled with lots of special treats x


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Happy birthday to Baloo. Thanks for giving him some great Golden company and nice warm California weather. He looks great for 14. It's wonderful news to see and hear about Goldens living long and full healthy lives considering the life span has shrunk down quite a bit over the last few decades. There is hope. !•!•! 

dlm ny country


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday sweetie Baloo  ! Hope you having a wonderful day and wishing you many many more wonderful days!


----------



## NothingbutGold (Apr 2, 2017)

Any secrets for his longevity?


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwww, Happy birthday Baloo....love all the pics..what a beautiful group of goldens... thanks for sharing...


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy 14th Birthday Baloo!! Hope you had a great day!!:grin2:


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy birthday handsome Baloo


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you for sharing the birthday celebration with us 
Happy 14th Birthday Baloo...you look so handsome and you're very lucky to have such a wonderful family. Hope to see more of you!


----------



## Le Master (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks for all the wishes and nice words, everyone :smile2:



NothingbutGold said:


> Any secrets for his longevity?


Lots of walks maybe. He almost always got two walks a day throughout his life. Nothing extreme, but just a walk around the neighborhood during the middle of the day then in the evening.


----------



## Karento5 (Nov 22, 2017)

Happy Birthday Baloo!


----------



## Beehler (Jan 26, 2018)

Amazing pics. You've had beautiful companions over the years, Le Master. Happy birthday, Baloo!


----------



## luofanqi (Feb 6, 2018)

Happy Birthday Baloo！！What food he ate in his long life？


----------



## Le Master (Oct 25, 2017)

It's with incredible sadness that I say Baloo passed on 3/10/18. He very suddenly started acting not his same happy self on 3/8. We took him to the vet that night and did blood work and gave him an IV. The next morning they confirmed his liver and pancreas were failing, likely from cancer. My mom jumped on a plane from Georgia and got out here early the next morning. He almost didn't make it, but we picked her up from the airport (one of his favorite things in his life was airport pickups) and she cuddled with him all the way to the vet. He died there surrounded my wife, my brother, my mom, and me. It's been very hard moving on. We miss him so freaking much.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Baloo. It is never long enough, but for him to be 14 and the wonderful life you shared is something to be happy for. He will live in your heart forever!! RIP sweet Baloo.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

So sorry to read the news. He was surrounded by everyone he loved.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. Though I know it doesn't make you miss him any less, I hope you find comfort in knowing what a great life he had and that he was surrounded by his people at the end. Shedding tears for you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Baloo*

I am so very sorry about Baloo! I added him to the Rainbow Bridge List. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of him.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...538-2018-rainbow-bridge-list.html#post7523073


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

ahh, I'm so sorry for your loss of Baloo.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im so sorry to hear of your Baloo's passing... Such a sweet sweet dog, RIP Baloo....


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

So sorry for your family's loss of handsome Baloo! Hoping your 14 wonderful years of memories will help you through this difficult time. He went knowing he was loved by the most wonderful family a dog could have.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Your Baloo was a very special Golden. He lived a very long and full Golden life. I am sorry you had to say goodbye. He was lucky to have a great home filled with love....I bet that is why he lived so long. We all share your loss having been down this road too. I hope the great film of 14 years Baloo made for you soften your loss and time helps you feel better soon.

Godspeed to Baloo.

dlm ny country

“What we have once enjoyed,  we can never lose.  All that we love deeply  becomes a part of us. ” – Helen Keller


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Le Master said:


> It's with incredible sadness that I say Baloo passed on 3/10/18. He very suddenly started acting not his same happy self on 3/8. We took him to the vet that night and did blood work and gave him an IV. The next morning they confirmed his liver and pancreas were failing, likely from cancer. My mom jumped on a plane from Georgia and got out here early the next morning. He almost didn't make it, but we picked her up from the airport (one of his favorite things in his life was airport pickups) and she cuddled with him all the way to the vet. He died there surrounded my wife, my brother, my mom, and me. It's been very hard moving on. We miss him so freaking much.




My heart is breaking, I remember the terrible hurt when ours died suddenly in 2011. What a beautiful beautiful dog your Baloo was. Doggie prayers going out for him and special prayers for you and your family too..God bless.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Baloo. May he Rest In Peace.


----------

